# Propane Locked in at $1.75 per Gallon



## UpStateNY (Sep 28, 2021)

I just got locked in at $1.75 per gallon of propane for 2021-2022 season.   Last year $1,45.   I own my own 325 gallon tank.  I use about 800 gallons per year.  I am here in upstate NY Hudson Valley.   Others were selling  propane for 1,89 up to over $2.50 a gallon.  

It pays to own my own tank because I can shop around.  

It will be hard to justify using the pellet stove at $1.75 for propane.  I also have heat pumps, which I probably use for heat during the shoulder seasons fall and spring.


----------



## 49er (Sep 28, 2021)

UpStateNY said:


> I just got locked in at $1.75 per gallon of propane for 2021-2022 season.   Last year $1,45.   I own my own 325 gallon tank.  I use about 800 gallons per year.  I am here in upstate NY Hudson Valley.   Others were selling  propane for 1,89 up to over $2.50 a gallon.
> 
> It pays to own my own tank because I can shop around.
> 
> It will be hard to justify using the pellet stove at $1.75 for propane.  I also have heat pumps, which I probably use for heat during the shoulder seasons fall and spring.




Oh how I would love to see that price here, propane's going for about $3.00 in this area.

How do you go about price shopping between the different providers?

We own our 500 gallon tank and I've only called one other company about buying gas but they didn't make it easy. Before selling us gas we would have to open an account after passing a credit check and then pay for them to come out and do a safety inspection. At the end of the day we didn't follow through as the savings didn't seem worth the trouble.


----------



## trueg50 (Oct 4, 2021)

*glares from across the lake* 

 You can imagine I am quite eager to get going on wood for next year!


----------



## UpStateNY (Oct 4, 2021)

49er said:


> How do you go about price shopping between the different providers?
> 
> We own our 500 gallon tank and I've only called one other company about buying gas but they didn't make it easy. Before selling us gas we would have to open an account after passing a credit check and then pay for them to come out and do a safety inspection. At the end of the day we didn't follow through as the savings didn't seem worth the trouble.


I just make a phone call and ask their propane price.  In the Kingston, NY area we have over 6 companies that deliver Propane plus two CO-OPs.  It pays to shop around.  None of them asked to do a credit check before giving me a price quote.   Yes they all do a safety check for leaks before they agree to deliver propane.  That is standard safety procedure for propane.    Propane is heavier than air, which means any leak could flow into a basement.   Natural gas is lighter than air and is much safer.  

If I wold have locked in in July 2021 I would have gotten a price of $1,72 a gallon with this co-op 
https://midhudsonfuelbuyingcoop.org/prices/

California has crazy energy prices for everything.  California doesn't use coal go generate electricity but they buy electricity fror other states like Nevada that does use coal to generate electricity.    Give me a break.


----------



## woodey (Oct 4, 2021)

I live in Northern NY and topped off my tanks the other day at $1.98 per gallon. While I don't own my tanks my provider usually has the lowest prices in our area.


----------



## Fingerlakes Fireplace (Oct 4, 2021)

Some people i know, buy the years supply LP in summer, for under $1 a gal.
Fingerlakes NY area...


----------



## Former Farmer (Oct 4, 2021)

Fingerlakes Fireplace said:


> Some people i know, buy the years supply LP in summer, for under $1 a gal.
> Fingerlakes NY area...


But were they able to do that this year?  I have paid as low as $0.65 during the summer, but this last summer I paid $1.24.  I should have gotten it two weeks earlier, I could have gotten it for $1.18.  I own my own tanks as well and take close to 1000 gallons.


----------



## rwh63 (Oct 4, 2021)

my provider is about $3.40/gal   eastern MA


----------



## Fingerlakes Fireplace (Oct 4, 2021)

Former Farmer said:


> But were they able to do that this year?  I have paid as low as $0.65 during the summer, but this last summer I paid $1.24.  I should have gotten it two weeks earlier, I could have gotten it for $1.18.  I own my own tanks as well and take close to 1000 gallons.


Not sure what they paid this year.(i heard it was a little higher)
They own the 1000 gal tank.


----------



## Fingerlakes Fireplace (Oct 4, 2021)

rwh63 said:


> my provider is about $3.40/gal   eastern MA


You *HAVE* to own your own tank, or you will be at the mercy of the gas company.


----------



## rwh63 (Oct 5, 2021)

Fingerlakes Fireplace said:


> You *HAVE* to own your own tank, or you will be at the mercy of the gas company.


historically, in my area, propane has always trended with gas prices, plus a little more.  gas prices are about $3.10.


----------



## Fingerlakes Fireplace (Oct 5, 2021)

rwh63 said:


> historically, in my area, propane has always trended with gas prices, plus a little more.  gas prices are about $3.10.


By gas company, i mean propane company!


----------



## rwh63 (Oct 5, 2021)

i called my supplier, and they do discount the price about .80 cents/gal if you have your own tank.


----------



## Former Farmer (Oct 5, 2021)

rwh63 said:


> i called my supplier, and they do discount the price about .80 cents/gal if you have your own tank.


With that kind of difference, it wouldn't take long to pay for your own tank, depending upon what tanks are going for in your area.


----------



## rwh63 (Oct 5, 2021)

sure, like owning your own modem or not.  the tank we have is about 100 gallons with a meter.  never looked into them, but should.  use about 400 gal/year.


----------



## Fingerlakes Fireplace (Oct 5, 2021)

rwh63 said:


> i called my supplier, and they do discount the price about .80 cents/gal if you have your own tank.


That does not mean you have to buy from them. If you own your own tank, you can now price shop oh, for the lowest price. Also buy a bigger tank, so you can buy your your supply in the summer. It will pay you in the long run


----------



## rwh63 (Oct 5, 2021)

right.  though i have no experience regularly shopping around fuel prices per delivery.  i would rather have a consistent supplier rather than saving .05/gal.  however, lower price and little bigger tank is something to consider.


----------



## Fingerlakes Fireplace (Oct 5, 2021)

rwh63 said:


> right.  though i have no experience regularly shopping around fuel prices per delivery.  i would rather have a consistent supplier rather than saving .05/gal.  however, lower price and little bigger tank is something to consider.


A consistent supplier... You do not have to play their game, if you have a 1000 gallon tank full of propane, you don't need a consistent supplier. fill it in the summer, then you are good for the rest of the year. And even if you have a good supplier, a major storm can throw the whole system out of whack, where they cannot fill everybody's tanks. It's a bad system, and the propane companies like to play the game.


----------



## rwh63 (Oct 6, 2021)

no way i'm doing a 1k tank (above ground or buried).  a while back we downsized from three tanks to one, partly for aesthetics.  this past year i have filled it in february, june, and october (maybe 200+ gallons total).  heat, hot water, cooking (but light use for all).

prices in the northeast tend to be a lot higher than the mid west or texas etc.


----------

